# My Cub Project



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

[:night: Nap Time] 

I have been posting pics on the test board & decided to move them over here where they belong on the Farmall board under the supervision of I-H Parts Man. I condensed these into 1-post.
***************

First Wheel Mounted 
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4291 


Pic. From Back View in Primer 
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4289 


Hanging From C-Picker-Front View 
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4293 


2nd Rear Wheel Masked & in Primer 
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4398 


2nd Rear Wheel & 1-Fender Mounted http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=4399


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey
Thats a good idea making a tire out of news papers. Does it hold air???? I think you need to make some tread for it. :winky:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*COMING TOGETHER*

Looks like its starting to come together :thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks JB, that's looking great!!:thumbsup: Thanks for showin us all over here. I'm really looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Thanks JB, that's looking great!!:thumbsup: I'm really looking forward to the finished product. *


ME TOO, I gotta stop buying these other projects that I dont need and get back to work on the Cub. I am a sucker for good deals and have a yard full of them and just bought another yesterday. Man!, I gotta quit reading the (want ads.) :night:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

JB, you don't want to stop looking for bargains, finding a deal is half the fun. Besides, we all need an excuse to go play with stuff. It keeps us out of our wives hair, and out of the doghouse. :smiles:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I live in an upside down world than most of you. I dont have a wife`s hair to mess up & My dog lives in the Man-House.:lmao: 

I havent`t given up the good deal scrounging yet, I am going to go to a storage locker auction tuesday to look around. Geeze I hope I dont find anything I want.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *I live in an upside down world than most of you. I dont have a wife`s hair to mess up & My dog lives in the Man-House.:lmao:
> 
> I havent`t given up the good deal scrounging yet, I am going to go to a storage locker auction tuesday to look around. Geeze I hope I dont find anything I want. *


The last auction you went to you did pretty good with what you paid and walked away with.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

johnbron, what color silver do you use for the outer rim? Is there a number for it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Fine looking job you are doing there! I can't wait to see it finished! Please keep us up to date.:smiles:


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *johnbron, what color silver do you use for the outer rim? Is there a number for it? *


Most guys use IH argent silver on the rims. Don't know off-hand what the number is.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *johnbron, what color silver do you use for the outer rim? Is there a number for it? *



:rockin:

Freebird:, Sorry for the long delay, I guess I just missed this post till it came up again today. I only check new posts link when I hit this forum and I dont get new post-activity notices on posts I am active in.

The silver paint I used is X-O RUST (brand) rattle can number XO-10-Aluminum. There is another number under aluminum that reads (TS 197 756) spaced as such. This is great paint but I have never found a silver paint yet that has any body to it and you cant wax it, I tried a test spot and the wax acted almost like paint remover. I would recommend putting a clear coat over any silver paint. I think I will have to do mine over again and apply a clear coat. Dummy me should have done it the first time as wheel painting is a lot of work masking the tire.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks alot guys. THe reason I asked is because the red paint I bought out here has a sticker on it that denotes that it is international harvester red. I thought that there may also be one in silver but I've not found any. In the spring I will be taking my rims/tires apart to redo them. I have a slow leak in a valve stem and was told I should replace the calcuim chloride with windshield washer fluid as it is less corrosive.


----------



## Martie (Sep 16, 2003)

*.....was told I should replace the calcuim chloride with windshield washer fluid as it is less corrosive.....* 


I was told that "old" anti-freeze was an excellent filler for tires. After all, it is formulated NOT to harm steel. On the other hand, if you have a barn full of cats, springing a leak could increase your rodent population considerably, I guess.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

turtle I think you could get by with just plain water & a hose adapter. I lived in the Kent, Puyallup area for 12 years and never seen it get cold enough to freeze tires. Although I do remember me having to walk my paper-route a few times because my bicycle chain was frozen.turtle


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, if you check your CASE-IH dealer he should have the silver for your rims, or at least be able to order it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hows it going*

johnbron
Hows your cub coming along made any progress on it.
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Hows it going*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *johnbron
> Hows your cub coming along made any progress on it.
> Jody *


Nah Jody, Its been to cold and wet out for me to work on it. I have painted parts hanging off of trees & in the house ready to put on when it the weather will allow it. I am building a small flatbed Wagon/trailer in the meantime. I stripped an old Toro-Whirlwind rider down to frame & wheels plus cut the steering post off and made a tongue for tow steering. Anyhoo thats the extent of My trying to stave off Cabin-Fever. This is the hardest forum for me to post on that I participate in, It takes forever the reply/quote page to open. I dont have this problem withany other forums I post in. I think its because there is so much useless junk on here to wade through that nobody ever uses that I have noticed. Original posting & surfing aint bad but I avoid replies a lot of times cause I dont have the 3-minutes patience. I know I will get blasted with the reason its because I have dial-up but thats bull cause this is the only forum that is a turtle for me.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johnbron
Its me again hows your cub coming along made any progress on it.
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Jody the only thing I have got done to it lately was last week I wrestled with the wheel weights and got them stripped clean and painted. Seems like every time I get started working on it something else needs my attention and takes me away from it. I will hopefuly be able to give it a lot of attention soon.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats how it goes hope you get to finish it soon would like to see it.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey johnbron its been awhile have you done anything else on your cub. Still waiting for the finish product.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Yeah Jody, I got back started on it about a week ago but things are going slow. I swapped my hood/tank for one that was perfect cosmetic wise only to find out that the tank was rusted out in the rear bottom corner. SO, I tookeded it to the cemetary yesterday to have it sand-blasted & then its going to the radiator shop for a patch & seal. Today I pulled the radiator & many other parts off engine for cleaning & painting. Wish it was done as I am getting tired of running into snags & 56-year old rust/frozen bolts. "Ho-Hum", (Someday) :argh:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great at least your back to working on it. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Remember pictures!! 
Ryan


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

JB:

Did ya get the weights into the de-rusto tank?

I got another brain fart goin on here:smoking: I live relatively close to the shore of the Northumberland Strait and there are a lot of fishermen hanging around. One of the things that seem to be quite plentiful is fish boxes. These are about 4x5x3 foot insulated fiberglass boxes. After a few years they cannot be used for fish any more (government regs) so they end up sitting.

Sometimes they get used for storage, but most of the time they end up getting recycled.

I gots me a buddy on the lookout for a couple -- I am hoping to get one so that I can make it into a tank for the torque tube and the rear end as well as for large stuff like plow beams and such.

Oh, gotta post pics of that when it is done. I am really amazed at how well the tank works!

Gotta post pics of my latest brain fart project as well - been using it the last few days - works like a charmmg:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Rudi,I did the weights with no problem. I put the tank on my little flat-bed wagon and wheeled it under the cherry picker then lowered the weight into the tank. They are done and painted now. 


Your fish box brain-fart idea sounds good. After you soak your part in it the :cat: can lick it clean. 

:crazysun:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

JB:

Heck of a good idea:lmao: Course ya gotta have a cat! Em now has Cockatiels sooooo no more puddytats. They kept gettin creamed by cars all the time - always crossing the street/highway with out stopping and looking both ways. And all the time I spent teaching them road safety rules too  :furious:

That kitty smilie would make you a good avatar! I wonder where Andy gets all these things.... some of them are pretty good!

I think I am going to have to break down and buy a shop crane soon. I certainly can't lift those weights into the tank by hand! I have become a firm believer in the dunk tank idea, and I have already shown the product to a number of people who are now converts!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

*Progress Update*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey johnbron its been awhile have you done anything else on your cub. Still waiting for the finish product. *



:hello:

Heres a couple pics of my planned tank fix. I had the tank sand-blasted and then I spent a 1/2 a day custom making a patch for the hole. (Primative-Tools) Today I took it to the radiator shop to let them finish the job. The Rad-Man said, I wish you would have made the patch out of copper and then said he will use my patch as a template and make one out of copper as it bonds better with solder. I said go ahead if you must, At least I dont feel like I wasted my time & effort making the steel one. 


Rusted-out Hole. 
http://tinypic.com/51es 


Patch I made for repair. 
http://tinypic.com/51ep


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It always has to be in a corner things can never rust out in a open spot. But at least they can fix it. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

how's the project coming?
Ryan


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 19, 2004)

Too darn hot there to walk outside let alone work!!

johnbron, how's the mag coming???:smoking: :smoking:  ig: ig: and oh yea NANA


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Maniac it is coming along pretty "SLOW". I spend hours just scraping 50-year old cooked grease & oil off of it. I am only working on it a couple hours a day during the cool 80-degrees periods.
**********


Donny, I aint touched the "Mag" except to free-up the cap clips. I am sending this :serta: with you to start your "Longhorn" herd.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 19, 2004)

JB,

A sheep may come in handy but I'd most likley get kicked out of the county.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: :homereat: 

Thought I would give an update so you guys would know that I haven`t given up yet. 

I waved my magic wand this morning (Rattle-Can) and "POOF" my Cub engine instantly became red.

http://tinypic.com/q0kx 


http://tinypic.com/q0oz 


http://tinypic.com/q0lj


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing like a fresh coat of paint to brighten things up. Looks good! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good what else you have left to do to it.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks good what else you have left to do to it. *


:dazed: Jody, A lot of piddly-azz s*it left to do. For now I am first going to adjust the valves while its easy access and then put back together what I can that wont have to be disturbed again. The nice thing is IS that it will start going back together instead of coming apart except for the front axel. I am going to lift the front and pull the complete axel off. I have so many small finished parts scattered around that it`s gonna be a puzzle for my memory to make`em fit again like they came off. Sure wish I had a parts tractor for reference. :ditto:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

johnbron have you done anything else to it
:question:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: Just painted front wheels yesterday and am about to put the front axle back together and then remount it. Lotta set-backs and and each phase of this job takes about 10 times longer than I figured it would. Ya`know if I wasn`t so particular this tractor could have been done long ago.I spend too much time making the never to be seen parts as clean & painted as I do on the visible parts.Maybe I will take a few pics today. I haven`t taken any in a couple months.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: Got the front axle tube on this morning so now its up & down progress from here on as I cant work any farther forward.

Pic. of front axle freshly attached.

http://tinypic.com/50exe


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey John have you got it finish yet:question:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:zzzs: Nope Jody, Its still under cover in winter hibernation:zzzs: . I bought a Cub power-unit to keep me busy and I just got it running after its 15-year hiatus. :headclap:


----------

